# Wohnungsautomation mit S7 und EIB



## demo (26 Januar 2007)

Hallo!
In naher Zukunft möchte ich ein Dachgeschoss ausbauen. Dabei möchte ich meine Jalousienen, Fenster, Licht und Steckdosen über eine SPS steuern. Seit den letzten Wochen kenne ich die S5, weil ich gerade ein Projekt mit ihr mache.
Welche Systemkonfigurationen könntet Ihr mir für mein Dachgeschoss empfehlen. Ich habe an eine S7 mit EIB gedacht.
Ich kenne die S7 noch nicht und ich habe mich bis jetzt erst oberflächlich mit Feldbussen beschäftigt. 
Welche Systemkomponenten könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Könnt ihr mir überschlagsmäßig Preise für die CPU und die Buselemente nennen?
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Links zu Bezugsquellen?
Als Alternative habe ich mir überlegt eine S5 (weil ich noch eine zu Hause herumliegen habe) zu nehmen und sternförmig die Fenster, Licht und ein paar ausgewählte Steckdosen zu verdrahten. 

Ich würde mich über ein paar Meinungen freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
demo


----------



## Piter (26 Januar 2007)

Hallo
Wieso S7 und EIB alleine der DP/EIB Koppler kostet
schon 800 Euro .
Von der S5 würde ich auch abraten was ist in 10 Jahren
da werden die Teile dann mit Gold aufgewogen .
Also entweder S7 oder EIB

Grüßle Peter


----------



## nade (26 Januar 2007)

Also in Punkto Preisen für EIB-Komponenten.. Währe evtl Google nicht schlecht, weil es drauf ankommt ob der Aktor gleich auch Dimmen soll oder nicht.E-Bay?
Geschätzte Preislage um die 200-300€ (4-Fach Schaltaktor) die "Schalter" selber sind glaub irgentwo bei 50-...
S7 mhm würde Sagen das kommt auf das Selbe raus wie deine S5.
Wenn deine Ein/Ausgänge an der S5 ausreichen währe aus meiner Sicht kein Grund die nicht dafür einzusetzen.
Zudem bei EIB ist die Frage Software da? Glaube die ist zwar günstiger als die Step7 aber haut wennsch da richtig Informiert bin bei der ETS3 mit 700€ auch zu.
Mal an eine Kleinsteuerung wie Siemens Logo oder Möller Easy?
Nur warum die S5 verstauben lassen, wenn sie auch etwas "Spieltrieb" unterstützen kann


----------



## Antonio (26 Januar 2007)

Mal ganz von den Softwarepreisen abgesehen, ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass die Softwarelizenz für EIB nur an "geprüfte" überhaupt herausgegeben wird.
Denn ich gehe davon aus, dass alles mit rechten dingen laufen soll.
Ich hab mich mit beides mal ein wenig beschäftigt, und ich würd mich für die SPS entscheiden.
Meine Gründe:
EiB bietet keine Statusanzeige, dadurch ist die Fehlersuche schon relativ schwer
Ein simpler Taster kostet ein kleines vermögen
EiB bietet ausserdem nicht so die Programmierfreihet wie eine SPS, man ist an fest interlegten funktion wie Schalten,Dimmen usw. gebunden.


----------



## maxi (26 Januar 2007)

Ich habe 2 komplett Kurse für EIB machen müssen (Eimal beim Techniker, einmal bei Meister) und find es immer noch Hirndübelgrottenschlecht.

Ich frag mich warum es da immer noch nix mit Linux, Lan - TCP/IP und Wlan gibt. Die 1000m gutes Netzwerkkabel bekomtm man mitlerweiel auch schon für 230 Euro beim Grosshändler nachgeschmissen.


----------



## HDD (27 Januar 2007)

Hi,
kann mich Maxi nur Anschließen. Habe auch schon einen ganzen EIB hinter mir und finde das System  nicht so gut. Kannst Dir mal dieses ansehen www.lcn.de da geht der Bus mit über die NYM.

HDD


----------



## Ralle (27 Januar 2007)

lCN sieht aber ziemlich gut aus, würde ich sagen!


----------



## zotos (27 Januar 2007)

Ein PC für die Schalterdose.... das wäre doch schon mal ein Anfang ;o)

http://minitechnet.de/cebit06_jackpc.html


----------



## demo (27 Januar 2007)

Antonio schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mit beides mal ein wenig beschäftigt, und ich würd mich für die SPS entscheiden.
> Meine Gründe:
> EiB bietet keine Statusanzeige, dadurch ist die Fehlersuche schon relativ schwer
> Ein simpler Taster kostet ein kleines vermögen
> EiB bietet ausserdem nicht so die Programmierfreihet wie eine SPS, man ist an fest interlegten funktion wie Schalten,Dimmen usw. gebunden.


 
Danke für die zahlreichen Meinungen. Ich möchte mein System später vielleicht visualiseren/fernwarten.
Momentan tendiere ich auch richtung SPS. Habe mir überlegt zu Beginn die meine S5 mit den erforderlichen IO's zu erweitern und später vielleicht auf eine S7, wegen Visualisierung und Fernwartung umzusteigen. Ein wesentlicher VT der S7 ist, dass man die S7 mit "C" programmieren kann (momentan arbeite ich mit S5 AWL -> tw. ziemlich umständlich). Ich habe ca. 30 Devices.

Noch ein paar generelle Fragen zur Automatisierung mit S7:

* Muss ich die einzelnen Devices sternförmig verdrahten oder gibt es hierfür einen kostengünstigen Bus?
Bei 30 Devices kommen bei sternförmiger Verdrahtung schon einige Kabeln zusammen.

* Welche Verdrahtung würdet ihr nehmen?
Habe mir überlegt die Taster mit CAT5 zu verdrahten und die Ausgänge über Relais mit 1,5mm². Meine duchschn. Kabellänge wird ca. bei 20 Meter liegen.

* Welche CPU wäre für mich am geeignetsten?


mfg
demo


----------



## MSB (27 Januar 2007)

Siemens S7 -> Programmierung in "C" 

Der kostengünstigste Bus dürfte in der Siemens-Welt trotz alle dem Profibus sein.
Die Taster entweder mit ganz normalen NYM, oder IYSTY.
Cat5 Kabel kostet in dem Fall nur sinnlos viel Geld.

Wenns denn unbedingt irgend was Siemens-mäßiges sein soll:
Im Zweifelsfall, die 315er.
Evtl. kann man sich da aber auch mal im Siemensnahen Umfeld umsehen, z.B. VIPA.
Persönlich würde ich aber eher in die Wago/Beckhoff-Ecke tendieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Antonio (27 Januar 2007)

@MSB

Da bin ich nicht ganz mit einverstanden.

Ich schätze für deine Anwendung ist der ASi-Bus am besten geeignet. Für deine relativ einfache anwendungen müsstest  du mit  einer 312er auf  jeden fall  Klar  kommen.


----------



## Bitverbieger (27 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine 115U 944B die das ganze Haus, einschließlich der Rolladen sowie
meine Ölheizung, steuert.

Ich habe im ganzen Haus alles nur Taster. Diese sind genauso teuer bei den
Schalterherstellern wie normale Schalter. Die Installation ist mit ganz normalem NYM vorgenommen worden. Die Versorgungsspannung der Taster
beträgt 24V=. Die Steckdosen werden getrennt verlegt und mit der üblichen Spannung von 230V Wechselspannung versorgt

Ich würde se immer wieder nochmal so machen.
Bei der S5 würde ich nur darauf achten, das ich mindestens eine 943B oder
besser noch eine 944 A oder B habe. Man glaubt es kaum wie viele
Bausteine da zusammen kommen. Besonders bei der indirekten Programmierung der einzelnen Funktionen.
von FB´s geht dies auf die Zyluszeit. Man merkt es dann, wenn mann den Lichttaster fast eine halbe Sekunde drücken muß, um das Licht anzuschalten. Alle Bausteine habe ich selbst erstellt und laufen bereits seid über 10 Jahren. Die Möglichkeiten zur Steuerung des Haus kennt eigendlich 
keine Grenzen. 

Ich denke bei S7 Komponenten sind auch kleine 300 ter Steuerungen 
durchaus in der Lage die locker zu meistern.

Gruß Bitverbieger


----------



## zotos (27 Januar 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich der *mit-kanonen-auf-spatzen-schießen* Smiley?

Also wenn ich alleine an die Software Kosten von Sepp7 denke

Aber wenn Du die Software mit Adapter eh schon hast und bei ebay noch die Hardware zu einem guten Preis bekommst ist eine S7 eine gute wahl.

Ich würde einen Beckhoff BC9000 nehmen oder das teil von WAGO.


----------



## TommyG (27 Januar 2007)

Wenn die S5

Parts vorhanden sind, dann ist es imho eine gute Sache. die Verdrahtung würde ich auch konventionell halten, lass vlt noch ein paar Leerrohre.

Was mich an einer S5 mom stört, ist die Tatsache, das man mittlerweile die Einzelteile bei Ebay besser als bei Siemens bekommt, verbessert mich, aber ist S5 nicht ein 'Aussterbendes Design?' 

Bei einer älteren SPS von Bosch stand ich mal vor dem Prob, das wir die Maschine auf S7 umstricken mussten, weil keine Karten mehr verfügbar waren/ sind...

Gruß


----------



## Chriz (27 Januar 2007)

hi.

zu dem thema habe ich dann doch noch eine frage.

was macht ihr wenn die sps aus welchen gründen auch immer mal den geist aufgibt?
habe eine s7 o.ä. zwar noch nie "abgeraucht" oder abgestürzt gesehen (es sei denn externe einwirkungen.) aber sag niemals nie.

habt ihr da ersatz oder könnt die heimanlage auf konventionell umschalten?

mfg


----------



## zotos (27 Januar 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> hi.
> 
> zu dem thema habe ich dann doch noch eine frage.
> 
> ...



Also ich kenne das auch so das man zumindest Stock weise alles Sternförmig verdrahtet und an diesem Punkt für die Ausgänge Relaise nimmt die man auch von Hand schalten kann. So wie die hier-> Link


----------



## Bitverbieger (27 Januar 2007)

Es ist natürlich klar wenn die Fabrik ausfällt hat man ein Problem.
Wenn man sich dazu entscheidet muß man dies beachten.
Aber die Vorteile sind natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Aber ich mache seid 16 Jahren S5 und habe speziell bei der 115U keine 
CPU Ausfälle gehabt, weder betrieblich noch privat.
Die Dinger kriegt man eigendlich nur mutwillig kaputt.


----------



## demo (27 Januar 2007)

Hallo!
Ist die S7 im Vergleich zu andern umständlich zu programmieren?
Warum bevorzugen einige die Beckhoff?
Weis einer was bei ASi und Profibus ein Taster- bzw. ein Schaltelememt kostet?
Was ist für meinen Anwendungsfall günstiger, Bus oder Stern?

mfg
demo


----------



## Piter (27 Januar 2007)

demo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ist die S7 im Vergleich zu andern umständlich zu programmieren? Warum bevorzugen einige die Beckhoff?
> Weis einer was bei ASi und Profibus ein Taster- bzw. ein Schaltelememt kostet?
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen es ist eine Preis Frage Siemens läst sich
die Steuerung gut bezahlen


----------



## zotos (27 Januar 2007)

demo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ist die S7 im Vergleich zu andern umständlich zu programmieren?
> Warum bevorzugen einige die Beckhoff?
> Weis einer was bei ASi und Profibus ein Taster- bzw. ein Schaltelememt kostet?
> ...




Hmm... also ich kenne kein ASI oder Profibus Schalterelemente (also für den Bau).

Ich würde zu einer Sternförmigen Verdrahtung raten und je nach größe hier und da (z.B. pro Stockwerk) eine I/O Insel montieren.

Aber such mal hier im Forum nach den Beiträgen wo es um die Gebäudeautomation geht.


----------



## HDD (27 Januar 2007)

@ Zotos genau hier  der Vorteil von LCN Nur NYM Leitungen mit einer Ader mehr für den Bus.
                Das bringt schon einige Vorteile man hat überall den Bus es gibt sehr viele Geräte UP
                also sehr viel Ersparnis bei der Leitungsverlegung 

@ Chriz Bei LCN gibt es keine CPU die ausfallen kann die Intelligenz steckt in den Einzelnen Modulen.

HDD


----------



## Tobi P. (28 Januar 2007)

demo schrieb:


> Weis einer was bei ASi und Profibus ein Taster- bzw. ein Schaltelememt kostet?




Das geht so nicht. Du wirst hier mit I/O-Karten arbeiten müssen, da es keine Profibuskomponenten für die Gebäudeinstallation gibt. Ist auch logisch, da Profibus nie dafür gedacht war.

Die EIB-Tool-Software (ETS) ist übrigens problemlos über den Elektrogroßhandel zu beziehen (ist zumindest bei meinen so), da muss man nicht erst irgendwelche Kurse besuchen. Wenn das der Fall wäre, hätten wir uns den Kram nie angeschafft, denn für mich wäre das reine Abzocke.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (28 Januar 2007)

demo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> In naher Zukunft möchte ich ein Dachgeschoss ausbauen. Dabei möchte ich meine Jalousienen, Fenster, Licht und Steckdosen über eine SPS steuern. Seit den letzten Wochen kenne ich die S5, weil ich gerade ein Projekt mit ihr mache.
> Welche Systemkonfigurationen könntet Ihr mir für mein Dachgeschoss empfehlen. Ich habe an eine S7 mit EIB gedacht.
> Ich kenne die S7 noch nicht und ich habe mich bis jetzt erst oberflächlich mit Feldbussen beschäftigt.
> ...



Also es geht "nur" um ein Dachgeschoss. Also das sollte man doch zentral (sternförmig) steuern können. 
Bei wenigen I/Os lohnt sich wahrscheinlich nicht die Kosten für ein Bussystem. Wenn Mal was Kaputtgeht kann man zentral etwas tauschen z.B. eine S5 gegen eine S7 oder eine andere Steuerung. Oder sogar alles "konventionel" Umverdrahten.

Wichtig: Schaltplan erstellen, Leitungen beschriften!

Ich weis ja nicht wie groß Dein Buged ist, wie Fit Du in der Programmierung  und Elektronik bist. Aber ich könnte mir auch vorstellen bei so einem Projekt (also privat) das Board von www.microsps.com einzusetzen. Damit kannst Du ohne großen Aufwand 
8 digitale Eingänge 
+ 48 digitale Eingänge (mit 4 Erweiterungskarten)
6 Relaisausgänge
+ 16 Relaisausgänge (mit 4 Erweiterungskarten)
5 Analoge Eingänge
1 PWM Ausgang
1 Infraroteingang (Fernbedienung)
1 RS232 
1 LC-Display mit 16x4 Zeichen 
4 Tasten (Menu)
1 Echtzeituhr 
realsisieren.

Ich habe so ein Teil ohne die I/O erweiterung zum Spielen zu Hause ;o)
Also man kann das Board in C Programmieren mit dem GNU gcc Compiler oder das teil grafisch in Eagel programmieren.

Preislich unschlagbar die Platine hat 17,50€ gekostet + ca 40,00€  Material (bei Reichelt) noch einen Programmier adapter für ca. 1€ gebaut und die Software ist auch kostenlos.

Also das Teil macht echt Spaß.

Bevor jetzt wieder murksy kommt und behaupted das wäre eine C-Control... das ist ein Mikrocontroller Board auf basis eines ATMEL AVR ATMEGA32 mit 16 MHz und kann in C programmiert werden. Ist nichts für industirelle (sogar explizit nur für die nicht kommerzielle) verwendung aber für die Heimautomation könnte das was sein.

Die mit der RS 232 lässt sich sicher eine kleine Visu und einem Rechner oder mit einem PDA realisieren. Die Fernbedinung ist auch nicht schlecht. Eine Echtzeituhr ist in dem Bereich auch viel wert. Die Jungs dort haben schon Heizungssteuerungen damit realisiert.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Januar 2007)

> Die Installation ist mit ganz normalem NYM vorgenommen worden. Die Versorgungsspannung der Taster
> beträgt 24V=.



Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu riskant, einmal kurz was verwechselt und Du hast 230V auf Deinen I/O's.

Vorteile Wago/Beckhoff:
Man startet mir den nötigsten I/O Klemmen und kann dann stückweise erweitern.

Bei Neubauten gut zu realisieren:
Verteilerkasten konventionell plus einer Kiste zentral für die SPS, eine etwas größere Verteilerdose pro Zimmer, von da einmal mit NYM zum Verteilerkasten und einmal eine Steuerleitung zur SPS, hält die Verkabelung etwas in Grenzen. Die SPS wird nur mit 24V I/O betrieben. Im Zimmer entweder doppelte Leitungsführung oder komplett mit 230V, erfordert dann in der Verteilerdose ein Relais mit 230V Spule für jeden Taster um damit die 24V auf die SPS zu schalten, die Verbraucher werden mit 24V über Relais auch in der Verteilerdose geschaltet, ein "einfaches" Zimmer hat also 1 Relais 230V für den Lichttaster und eins 24V zum Schalten des Lichts.

Sollte Beckhoff/Wago in einigen Jahren nicht mehr liefern können/wollen kann die SPS zentral ausgetauscht werden, die Verkabelung in den Zimmern kann bleiben wie sie ist.


----------



## Ma_su (28 Januar 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu riskant, einmal kurz was verwechselt und Du hast 230V auf Deinen I/O's.
> 
> Vorteile Wago/Beckhoff:
> Man startet mir den nötigsten I/O Klemmen und kann dann stückweise erweitern.
> ...




Wenn du Beckhoff/Wago Klemmen nimmst und die Schalter auf 230 V verdrahten willst. Würde ich das Relais weglassen und die 230 V Klemmen nehmen.


----------



## demo (28 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht wie groß Dein Buged ist, wie Fit Du in der Programmierung und Elektronik bist. Aber ich könnte mir auch vorstellen bei so einem Projekt (also privat) das Board von www.microsps.com einzusetzen. Damit kannst Du ohne großen Aufwand
> 8 digitale Eingänge
> + 48 digitale Eingänge (mit 4 Erweiterungskarten)
> 6 Relaisausgänge
> ...


 
Hab mir die Seite kurz angeschaut, schaut auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus. Vor allem ein sehr interessanter Preis. Das mit der Programmierung und der Elektronik dürfte normalerweise nicht so ein grosses Problem darstellen. Das einzige Problem, was ich sehe sind die digitalen Ausgänge mit 24. Ich werde wahrscheinlich mehr brauchen.

Ich habe mir überlegt eine Logik anzubauen um die Ausgänge zu vervielfachen, was hälst du davon?

mfg demo


----------



## zotos (28 Januar 2007)

demo schrieb:


> Hab mir die Seite kurz angeschaut, schaut auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus. Vor allem ein sehr interessanter Preis. Das mit der Programmierung und der Elektronik dürfte normalerweise nicht so ein grosses Problem darstellen. Das einzige Problem, was ich sehe sind die digitalen Ausgänge mit 24. Ich werde wahrscheinlich mehr brauchen.
> 
> Ich habe mir überlegt eine Logik anzubauen um die Ausgänge zu vervielfachen, was hälst du davon?
> 
> mfg demo



Also die Erweiterungsmodule sind ja auch nur I²C Portexpander da könnte man auch mehr als 4 dran hängen müsste dann eben die Adressierung dementsprechend ändern. Also eine art Multiplexer brauchst Du nicht zu bauen. Stell doch die Frage mal parallel dort im Forum.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Januar 2007)

> Wenn du Beckhoff/Wago Klemmen nimmst und die Schalter auf 230 V verdrahten willst. Würde ich das Relais weglassen und die 230 V Klemmen nehmen.


 
Dann ist aber der Vorteil der relativ "humanen" Verkabelung (Steuerleitung zur SPS statt dicke NYM-Leitungen) wieder dahin. Abgesehen davon solltest Du dann Protentialeinspeiseklemmen für jeden einzeln abgesicherten Stromkreis haben, zumindest wenn Du die Ausgänge auch so anfahren willst.


----------



## edison (29 Januar 2007)

Realisiere zur Zeit ein solches Projekt bei mir daheim.
Den Umfang einer solchen Verkabelung sollte man nicht unterschätzen!

Gira hat jetzt einen SPS Taster rausgebracht - 6Taster mit 7 LED in einem UP Gehäuse. Feines Teil.

Als CPU wollte ichj eigentlich eine 315-2DP nehmen.
Die ist aber jetzt in eine Maschine verschwunden (dringende Reparatur) und ich kann mir eine neue bestellen.
Das wird dann eine *314SC/DPM* von VIPA ein Hammerteil - zumindest im Prospekt.
Weiterhin setze ich ein PP17 von Siemens in die Wand und verwende Beckhoffklemmen als Dezentrale Peripherie.

Das ganze Projekt schwebt mir schon seit Jahren im Kopf rum und so konnte ich einiges an Hardware zusammentragen.


----------



## MSB (29 Januar 2007)

> Das wird dann eine *314SC/DPM* von VIPA ein Hammerteil - zumindest im Prospekt.



Damit die Reaktion auf den Lichttaster auch ja in 500us erfolgt ...


----------



## PeterEF (29 Januar 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Gira hat jetzt einen SPS Taster rausgebracht - 6Taster mit 7 LED in einem UP Gehäuse. Feines Teil.


Sowas wie das hier: http://www.tge-online.de/tgeshop/product_info.php?products_id=8508??
Hast du Angaben zum Preis der 6fach-Version und evt. einen Link zu einem Bild?


> Das wird dann eine *314SC/DPM* von VIPA ein Hammerteil - zumindest im Prospekt.


Eine CPU für geschätzte 1300 Euros für Rolläden, Dimmer, Licht On/Off


----------



## TommyG (29 Januar 2007)

Difference

between man and boys?

Price and size of the toys...

Gibt ja auch Loitz, die mit dem Ferrari nach aldi fahren...

btw, ich würde sowas auch gerne machen, das mit der 315er, nicht mit dem Ferrari...

Gruß


----------



## edison (29 Januar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Hast du Angaben zum Preis der 6fach-Version und evt. einen Link zu einem Bild?


 
Hier gibts ein Bild:
http://www.voltus.biz/oxid.php/sid/...id/101236/cnname/Gira+Standard+55+SPS+Taster/
Katalogpreis liegt bei 59,-€ (kommt halt auf Deinen Großhändler an)



PeterEF schrieb:


> Eine CPU für geschätzte 1300 Euros für Rolläden, Dimmer, Licht On/Off


 
NaJa, hatte eine 315-2DP über Ebay erstanden.Die multipliziert jetzt fleißig Analogsollwerte in einer Maschine:
Firma ist happy über die schnelle Ersatzteilbeschaffung und ich kann mir eine neue CPU kaufen :s1:.
Doch bevor ich für das gleiche Geld wieder eine 315er anschaffe nehm ich doch lieber die von Vipa.

Der FB, den ich geschrieben hatte um die Beleuchtung mit Rampe zu dimmen erhöt die Zykluszeitder 315er doch schon merklich wenn er 8x aufgerufen wird - das sollte sich mit der speed7 CPU erledigt haben.


----------



## mr__mines (29 Januar 2007)

Das mit den CPU's (315 PB und so) finde ich alles ein bisschen Übertrieben.

Basteln ist OK, aber das mit so einer "Industrielösung" und der ms Reiterei finde ich komisch. Für die Hausinstallation gibt es fertige Systeme finde ich. 

Ich hab mir in mein Haus dann auch einen EIB reingetan. Zentral AUF/ZU Jalo und ein paar Sensoren und das wars. Fürs Schwimmbad eine kleine 214 + IO dazu noch die Leds im Garten und der Hauseinfahrt (HANGER 7) ==> FERTIG !

So groß kann doch der Dachboden nicht sein damit man eine VISU braucht ...
Ausser man hat sehr viel Besuch und der Panel PC hängt gleich neben der Haustüre.  

So long MR.


----------



## edison (30 Januar 2007)

Wenn ich die CPU über den Großhändler hätte kaufen müssen dann wärs sicherlich auch bei mir eine 214er geworden oder ein Starterset von Wago.

Ich hatte halt das Glück eine 315-2 günstig zu ersteigern und jetzt die Möglichkeit die 315er gegen eine CPU meiner Wahl auszutauschen bei etwa gleichen Preisverhältnissen.

Hand aufs Herz - wer wäre da nicht bei einer CPU mit Ethernet, DP,... gelandet?

Ob eine Lösung mit EIB besser oder gar günstiger geworden wäre ...ist halt meine persönliche Lösung und mir gefällts.


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2007)

Naja mann muss es halt wollen.
Ich will Zuhause keien SPS mehr sehen, da beruflich und nebenher schon mehr SPS etc. sehen muss als mir manchmal lieb ist. 

Ich persönlich finde EIB sehr schlecht. Ich würde ja mehr auf IP stehen.
Bin schon 3 mal in meinem Leben genötigt worden einen Eib Kurs zu machen (Lehre, Techniker, Meister) und jedes mal hies es *Das braucht ihr für die Zukunft* 
Bei Gebäude wo die Steuerungseinbringung notwendig ist, bzw. auch grosse Einsparungen und Konfort bringen habe ich ohnehin noch nie EIB gesehen.


----------



## jas (30 Januar 2007)

*Hausinstallation*

Ich stand vor einem Jahr vor der Frage meine Heizungsanlage zu optimieren. Ich hatte mich für eine Vipa 100 entschieden. Dann kamm das Dachgeschoß und das Treppenhaus hinzu. Da habe ich eine Vipa 214 DPM anstelle der 100 eingesetzt und 2 Wago 750er über Profibus angeschlossen, Um mir das ganze im gesamten anzusehen habe ich jetzt noch ein Touchpanel TP608 eingebaut. Jetzt kommt noc die Gartenbewässerung noch dazu. Auch mit einer Wago 750er. Du siehst alles recht flexibel. Wenn Du dir viel Arbeit bei den Schaltern und Tastern ersparen willst schau doch mal Eocan (Funktaster etc.) vorbei!


----------



## Frustrated (30 Januar 2007)

http://www.enocean.com/indexe.html

Ob Siemens da überhaupt eine Komponeten zum Anschluß zur SPS-Welt anbietet ???

Einen passenden Empfänger bietet zB. www.beckhoff.de an - dann besser nicht PB sondern gleich die günstigeren Netzwerkkabel...

Mir persönlich gefällt das.


----------



## edison (30 Januar 2007)

Frustrated schrieb:


> Ob Siemens da überhaupt eine Komponeten zum Anschluß zur SPS-Welt anbietet ???


 
Kannst ja via DP die Beckhoffwelt an die S7 ankoppeln -  und schon stehen Dir Dali, EnOcean, Dimmerklemmen, etc zur Verfügung


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (30 Januar 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Kannst ja via DP die Beckhoffwelt an die S7 ankoppeln -  und schon stehen Dir Dali, EnOcean, Dimmerklemmen, etc zur Verfügung



Naja, ich meine ja immer ne Hausinstallation ist eine Hausinstallation.

Da will ich auch noch in 15 Jahren nen Schalter wechseln können, ohne mir ein neues Programmiergerät für neue Sofwtare für den neuen Nachfolgebus kaufen zu müssen....


----------



## edison (30 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Da will ich auch noch in 15 Jahren nen Schalter wechseln können, ohne mir ein neues Programmiergerät für neue Sofwtare für den neuen Nachfolgebus kaufen zu müssen....


 
Recht hast Du, bereitet mir auch ein wenig Kopfschmerzen.
Bei der Preisgestaltung für EIB Komponenten halte ich es jedoch für recht unwahrscheinlich, das die ETS irgendwann Freeware sein wird.
Somit halte ich die SPS Lösung weiterhin für konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## nade (30 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja mann muss es halt wollen.
> Ich will Zuhause keien SPS mehr sehen, da beruflich und nebenher schon mehr SPS etc. sehen muss als mir manchmal lieb ist.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde EIB sehr schlecht. Ich würde ja mehr auf IP stehen.
> ...



Also zum Programieren in der Ausbildungszeit nicht dazu genötigt worden, aber auch in einer Firma gewesen die 2 Objekte hatte.. einmal ein Hotel wo die "Freizeit/Tagungsräume" darüber liefen un ein Neubau für Natur/Umwelt...
Also da trotz Neugier ich nur Eckdaten erfahren hatte wars mit Busleitung Verlegen und Teilnehmeranzahl und KM Leitungen in einen Feldverteiler.
So dann weiß ich von einrm "möglichen" Neubau in den EIB rein sollte aber der ist auch schon 2 Jahre lang nicht entstanden. Also der Neubau.
Einfamilienhäuser? Wenn die Häuslebauer schon vor 5€+ Rahmen zurückschrecken und dann lieber auf "Baumarkt Noname" für 3€+1-2€ den Rahemen zugreifen, dann wird EIB mit 50€+ nur für einen "Schalter"+ 200€ Schaltaktor für 4 Schaltstellen nie und nimmer akzeptiert werden.
""Das braucht ihr für die Zukunft"" Kann ich nur sagen die, die nicht im realen Wettbewerbskampf stehen können noch so sehr .... FunkEIB "Brauch ma nur noch den Schalter hinbappen wo man will" und bei Umänderung weniger "Dreck" da ja "nur" Umprogramieren... Blubbern wenn die dies wollen kein Geld haben und die dies Geld haben es nicht wollen weil "Neumodischer Kram"
Und zur Strukturierung habe ich auch beim Meister die ETS3 "quälen" müssen und fand sie nicht wirklich berauschend.
Der "Kram" ging nach halber Zeit und irgentwie wußte keiner auf was und wie überhaupt EIB mitgerechnet wurde. Da auch kein Zertifikat oder sonstiger Nachweis das EIB gemacht raus gegeben wurde ists für die Füß. Für allein die Software und Zertifizierungen (Kurse mit Zertifikat) wieder rein zu holen würde die Anlage für ziemlich jeden Häuselbauer eh zu teuer und die Auftragslage gibt es nicht her.


----------

